# Port Jervis to Cape May route needed



## zephobby (Jul 30, 2008)

Twenty five years ago my son and I cycled from Port Jervis to Cape May. He recently reminded me about our journey and suggested we do it again. (He was 15 and I was 38) I still ride 200 to 300 miles per week so I don't think the distance will be a problem. What will be a problem is finding a safe bicycle route. A lot has changed in 25 years and there are many roads I don't cycle on too often. Does anyone have or know where I can get a decent bicycle route from Port Jervis to Cape May? It would be greatly appreciated. We expect do do the ride around the end of September 2008.


----------



## Franz (Oct 14, 2005)

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Longest-Day-Highpoint-to-Cape-May


----------



## zephobby (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response. The information you sent looks great!

Zephobby


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

Speaking for South Jersey, where I live, I'd recommend avoiding some of those roads during the summer/weekends. 563 is winding and fast with people using it for shortcuts to the shore. 50 and 47 are major routes to the shore and are avoided by us from mid-June through August.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow that is crazy. I have been wanting to do this after I heard they were thinking of putting in a bike path the length of the state and including the shore.

Good luck on your ride!


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

In a dream world, wouldn't it be great if they put a bike path along the Garden State Parkway? Plenty of space, they could keep it separate from the traffic with some bridge modifications. It will never happen, but one could hope...


----------



## Franz (Oct 14, 2005)

patsdiner said:


> In a dream world, wouldn't it be great if they put a bike path along the Garden State Parkway? Plenty of space, they could keep it separate from the traffic with some bridge modifications. It will never happen, but one could hope...



Yeah it would be great! They could charge us tolls and everything.


----------



## zephobby (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up regarding the roads in southern Jersey. But looking at the map it looks like there just isn't a way of avoiding routes 563, 50 and 47. We'll just have to be very careful when on them.

Please, . . .don't give Corzine any idea's about tolls on bike routs!


----------

